# الختان يؤدي إلى فشل العلاقة الزوجية



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

نيافه الأنبا بولا: الختان يؤدي إلى فشل العلاقة الزوجية



*الزوج الذي يعطي عاطفته لوالدته وليس لزوجته يخالف وصايا الله والكتاب المقدس.

*لا ينبغي على الأهل التدخل بين الرجل وزوجته إلا وفقًا لرغبة الطرفين.







صرّح الأنبا بولا خلال برنامج "بيت على الصخر" المقدم عير فضائية "سي. تي. في" إن ختان الإناث يضر بالمرأة أولاً ويؤدي إلى الإضرار بالعلاقة الزوجية وتحطيمها وفشلها، كما أعرب عن أمنيته في أن تقلع الناس عن هذه العادة السيئة، ووصفها بأنها توجد فقط في الأماكن المتخلفة.

وكان ذلك ردًا على ايميل وُجّه إلى البرنامج يقول: "إن هناك زوجًا يعاني من تجاهل امرأته للعلاقة الجنسية بينهما وإنها مصابة ببرود عاطفي وعندما يتركها لأيام لا تبالي بذلك، ووضح بأنها لا تعاني من أية أمراض جسدية بل هي مختتنة".

فقال الأنبا بولا أنه يجب على الزوج أن يلجأ إلى طبيب لينصحه كيف يتعامل مع زوجته، وحذر الزوج من إرغامها على أي شيء حتى لا تكرهه.

وأوضح الأنبا بولا في هذا إن الأهالي يقومون بتحصين بناتهم قبل الزواج بعملية الختان، ولكنه أشار إلى أن هذا يؤدي إلى فشل حياتهم بعد الزواج.

كما وجّه سؤالاً آخر إلى الأنبا بولا من سيدة تقول: "تزوجت من شخص أحبه ولكن المشكلة هو إن زوجي ييقول لوالدته يا حبيبتي ويقول لي يا ماما"!!





وقالت لأنه يقول على والدته أنها أطيب شخص في الوجود على الرغم من إن هذا في وجهة نظره وفي المقابل تتعامل والدته معي أمامه بمنتهى الحب وتظهر له هذا على الرغم من أنها تقوم بمضايقاتها عندما يكونا جالسين بمفردهما، وأوضحت إن زوجها يقوم بإعطاء كل عاطفته لأمه وليس لها وإنها تحتاج إلى أن تسمع كلمة "حبيبتي منه"؟

فرد الأنبا بولا قائلاً: إن هذا الولد ابن أمه ولم يُفطم بعد!!



كما وجه نداء إلى كل رجل بأنه ينزل من نظر زوجته ومن نظر المجتمع بأكمله عندما يكون هكذا، موضحًا إن الشخص الذي يقوم بإعطاء عاطفته لوالدته وليس لزوجته يخالف كلام الله والكتاب المقدس الذي يقول "يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته" كما أكد إن هذه الأم أنانية وعليها بالابتعاد شيئًا فشيئًا عن حياة ابنها حتى لا تهدمها.

كما أكد أيضًا الأنبا بولا خلال البرنامج إلى أنه لا ينبغي تدخل الأهل بين الزوج وزوجته إلا إذا كان ذلك بناءً على رغبة الطرفين. وأشار إلى أنه يجب أن يكون الحد الأدنى لتدخل الأهالي هو الإنصاف.

كما أكد إن اللجوء الكنيسة يكون أفضل حيث إن الكنيسة تمتاز بالأسلوب الروحي والعدالة والخبرة الروحية.
منقول


​


----------



## مرمرين (21 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مهم وفعال نشكرك علية ولكن هل هناك علاج أو حل لمن تم عمل لها عملية ألختان


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (21 يونيو 2011)

> موضوع مهم وفعال نشكرك علية ولكن هل هناك علاج أو حل لمن تم عمل لها عملية ألختان



انا شايف ان العلاقة لو في الاساس اساسها الحب والمودة بين الزوجين
اي حاجة تانية بينهم هتبقي كويسة ومرضية واحلى حاجة في الدنيا


----------



## مرمرين (21 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى يارامى 00000فعلاً ألحب وألتفاهم هو ألمرتبة ألأولى


----------



## النهيسى (1 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للمرور الغالى جدا
الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2011)

للأسف عادة بدوية . والناس متمسكين بيها عشان يحموا عفة البنت ، وفي نفس الوقت هما بيضروها أشد ضرر . الله يخرب بيت ثقافتنا المؤذية دي.


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> للأسف عادة بدوية . والناس متمسكين بيها عشان يحموا عفة البنت ، وفي نفس الوقت هما بيضروها أشد ضرر . الله يخرب بيت ثقافتنا المؤذية دي.


شكرا جدااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## monmooon (21 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا ينور عقول الناس علشان يبطلوا العاده دى 
مرسي كتتتتتتتتتتير علي تعبك​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 يوليو 2011)

*شكراً للموضوع
موضوع حساس و شائك
يجب الاقلاع عن هذه العادة المتخلفة في المجتمعات الي تحتذيها
فهي دمار و ليست عادة فقط
شكراً أستاذي الغالي
*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

*فعلا عاده من اسوء ما يمكن حكاية الختان دي لانها بتاثر على نفسية البنات جدا و كمان الجزء اللي بيشيلوه ده ناس بيقولوا مالهوش لزمه و شيله ده نظافه للبنت و عشان نحميها و نعفها وز بعدين دا مالهوش لزمه لا بس انا شايفه انه  اكيد ليه لزمه و الا ما كانش ربنا خلقنا بيها و الا ايه بجد نفسي الناش بقى تبطل جهل و تتنبه ان ده بيضر ببناتهم موش بينفعهم  ..
بجد موضوع ممتاز الرب يباركك ...
*


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------

